# Fire Giant



## ThatOtherGuy (Apr 13, 2010)

So here is a water color that my older sister did for a illustration for one of my old fan-fics here. I drew up the concept, she did the color, so most credit goes to her.










Thats right, all water color.


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Awsome! I love the bleeding legs.


----------



## ThatOtherGuy (Apr 13, 2010)

Thanks for the rep, but I am going to make this clear: I did not do this water color, my sister did. I drew a rough sketch (which I am trying to find at this moment) of the giant on separate paper then she painted it from their on a separate canvas.


----------



## WinZip (Oct 9, 2010)

Still you deserve some credit for designing the piece :gimmefive: Its a neat piece of work


----------



## ThatOtherGuy (Apr 13, 2010)

Thanks dude. My sister appreciates the good compliments as well.


----------

